# Best Rod/Reel Combo for Spanish



## PompChaser315

Am looking for a nice combo to throw Bubble Rigs and the occasional Gotcha, and was looking for suggestions on what to use. Right now Im using a Penn 750 on a 8ft Star Aerial Rod (my back up King Setup), and I feel thats WAY to much for a Spanish. I was thinking of maybe picking up a 550 or 650 but am confused as to what the best type of rod would be to match up with one of these. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hopin4aboat

get a 440 series and back it with a rod thats comfortable to you. I have a carbomax and love it


----------



## Pier#r

Just about any 7 foot medium action spinning rod with a reel that holds a modest amount of 10# mono (200 yards) should be fine.
There is a small chance you might hook something bigger, but scaling down the size and weight of the tackle makes the experience MUCH more pleasant overall. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boat-Dude

If you are going to use a Gotcha, the stiffer the rod the better. Working a Gotcha on a soft to medium rod it horrible. IMO


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

I got a 2500 Sahara on a Lightweight 6.5 Diawa rod. I use it for anything other than King/Ling


----------



## PompChaser315

Well I decided to go with a Penn 550 on a 7'1'' Tsunami Medium action rod.. Im loving it so far!!


----------



## albacized

If you don't mind something a little more expensive, try the St Croix Avid 7 1/2 rod rated for 6-12 lb test line...I don't have a factory version of this rod (although they're available) but did build my own rod using the very blank purchased from St Croix...Although I originally built it with the intentions of using on lake trout/landlock salmon up here in MA...it has caught many Venice, FL and Juno, FL spanish and cero mackerel and even a few false albacore (aka 'bonita/bobos' to you folks)...The rod kicks but and is now my 'go to' rod for schoolie stripers here in the NE as well as summer time snook down in SW. FL (mostly in Venice)...

And it's right at home during that little hour or two after work where you just want to throw something in a pond looking for bass or pickerel...although to be perfectly honest, if you were going to fish a lot of heavy weeds or other structure, this rod isn't equipped with the backbone to be horsing fish out of places....it's more so what I'd term an open water rod...i.e spanish macs, bluefish (even the bigger ones we get in the NE - such as the 12 lber in the pic below), 'bobos', etc...it's a good rod...and yet, it fits the needs of the lighter action I was originally looking for in regards to freshwater trout fishing.

A couple of pics of this rod:




























(rod not in this pic, but this was caught on that rod)


----------



## leeroy87

I use a 450ssg and 6 foot ugly stick. Its light and stiff. I can cast it a mile and the action is insane for gotchas


----------



## Boat-Dude

leeroy87 said:


> I use a 450ssg and 6 foot ugly stick. Its light and stiff. I can cast it a mile and the action is insane for gotchas


Bingo!!!


----------



## trophy

Check out the Slammer 460 or 560 depending on the rod. Im a fan of the older, Made in USA for the brass main gears, but I hear the China crap are pretty nice as well. Be sure to pack them with grease if you plan on dunking them.


----------



## Barracuda

For the reel, try a shimano stradic 3000-4000


----------

